# New adventure/gravel bike frameset



## sync1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I’m thinking to assemble* an “adventure bike” to ride on the weekdays (on summer and winter) as gravel bike (10%), city bike (65%), do some road trains (25%) and use on turbo trainer if possible. I might use it to ride centuries and touring as well.
I already have other bikes (road/mtb) to use on the weekends.
*
What I’m looking on a frameset:
·*Price (about 600€)
·*Durability
·*Comfort
·*Geometry
·*Lightweight
·*Market value
·*Possibility to use on a turbo trainer
*
After been looking several frameset on the market, I’m undecided between these two:
*
Canyon Inflite (aluminum) frameset + VCLS 2.0 Seatpost
Pros:
·*Geometry (shorter chainstays, sharper headtube angle, shorter wheelbase)
·*Seatpost (27.2mm VCLS 2.0)
Cons:
·*Market value?
*
Jamis Renegade Expert (carbon) frameset
Pros:
·*Q15 front axle
·*Stiffer (massive BB)
Cons:
·*Geometry (longer wheelbase will make it less agile on city traffic)
·*Seatpost (it’s 31.8mm, a 27.2mm would be more flexible)
*
Which one would you choose based on my needs (justified)?


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

We don't have Canyon in the US so can't really comment on that bike.

The Jamis Renegade I am familiar with and it's very nice. It's comfortable without feeling slow. It would be great on gravel and the road. I don't think it would be a great city bike but few drop bar road bikes are. The handling though from the test ride I had was good. It reminded me of the Trek Domane. Would you be building it with hydraulic brakes? That's one of the big selling points of the complete bikes.


----------



## sync1 (Dec 24, 2012)

When I said city bike I mean commuting to work.
Right now I'm using a Sintesi Z1 road bike with 25mm tires. I would like to replace it with a more comfortable road bike with disc brakes and 30mm tires.
I'm want the most "bang for the buck", I will get the TRP Spyre or HyRd brakes.
The doubt between the framesets (+seatpost) is the durability and comfort.


----------



## GOTA (Aug 27, 2012)

The Jamis Renegade frame is very well built from what I've seen. It's solid without being bulky. Tire clearance is huge. Normally I don't like large seatposts either but I didn't even notice that the Jamis was using a 31.8 instead of a 27.2. There wasn't that rigid inflexible feeling that you usually get from a larger diameter seat post.

I've had a Jamis Dragon mountain bike for years and the only frame issue I ever had was with the head badge coming off. They make quality bikes.


----------

